# Metrolink in the Snow



## Spokker (Jan 2, 2011)

Acton, a station in which Metrolink serves, is expected to get snow overnight (snow level: 2500-3000 feet). This also affords us a rare opportunity to see Metrolink operate in the snow if conditions hold up. I missed it last time, but here's what it looked like: 




Just a heads up if anyone is into that sort of thing.

You can check for snow in Acton here: http://www.wunderground.com/webcams/StarpointWX/1/show.html


----------



## Spokker (Jan 3, 2011)

And here are my own snow photos from today.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625742863746/with/5322613430/


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics! Its good to see the "goon squad" on the Sprinter did not sour you on your photographic endeavors. Those jerks are the kind of morons who would let dollar bills blow past them while they where stooped over picking up pennies.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 7, 2011)

As with the supposed moon landings, clearly Hollywood trickery - and/or Photoshop/computer trickery, these days. Everybody knows it does NOT snow in southern California.


----------



## gswager (Jan 8, 2011)

WhoozOn1st said:


> As with the supposed moon landings, clearly Hollywood trickery - and/or Photoshop/computer trickery, these days. Everybody knows it does NOT snow in southern California.


Yes, it did snow in S. CA mountains and foothills! And in extremely rare case- the valley. It never snowed at your house, Whooz!


----------



## leemell (Jan 8, 2011)

gswager said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > As with the supposed moon landings, clearly Hollywood trickery - and/or Photoshop/computer trickery, these days. Everybody knows it does NOT snow in southern California.
> ...


It sure did, here is a pic. My father came home from his swing shift at Lockheed and got us out of bed to see the snowfall. This was in Van Nuys. It lasted most of the night and part of the next morning. We had about 12", lasted for three days and included huge icicles on the telephone and power lines. No school!


----------



## Dan O (Jan 16, 2011)

I am at about 1700 feet elevation and we occasionally get snow but it rarely sticks and then it is very sparse. However, 20 years ago it did snow enough to make small snowmen, etc. I'd guess about 3-4 inches. It was wonderful. I don't think Metrolink was running, at least in our area (San Berdo/Riverside) until a bit later.

Dan


----------

